
Apple CEO Tim Cook wants to end money - 6d6b73
http://www.businessinsider.com/tim-cook-wants-to-end-money-apple-pay-full-comments-shareholder-meeting-2018-2
======
fetus8
This article is about ending paper money, the title is kind of misleading.

------
akvadrako
This is clickbait. What he talked about is "ending" cash.

------
atticusberg
This content is locked behind a paywall :(

